# charging problem?



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

So, lately I have noticed there is an obvious whine coming from my engine. Well, it is pretty obvious that it's the alternator. Anyways, I go to start my car for work this morning and the battery was too dead to start the car. So, I had to get a ride to work from my wife. After I got off early to take the car to the dealership, I hook up my portable jump starter and it starts right up. Now the whine is much louder. So, I drive it to the dealership and they test the battery and say it checks out and they check the alternator and say that it is putting out 13.4 volts and that is exactly what it should be even though they did admit to hearing a "slight" whine while driving it. So, they decided to keep it overnight hooked to a parasitic draw machine thingee to check for current draw while it is off. I am sure they are going to tell me tomorrow that everything is fine since that is what they told me when I took in yesterday after noticing the gauges acting all wierd. Anyways, has anyone else had problems with their alternator not charging or having a dead battery at random??


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

On my Volvo, I've had an alternator that put out 13+ volts but when a load was applied the voltage fell off and would not keep the battery charged. I had to replace the alternator.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I had a defective battery. The dealer told me it had 2 dead cells. Based on what I have read on this forum I think that mine was not an isolated issue.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Does is sound like a whistle from inside?


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah kinda, almost like I have a supercharger. I wish.


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

I had the same problem. Drove to the movies ad by the time the movie was over I had to call for a jump start.


----------

